# HELP! ONE OF LUCKY'S KITTENS IS "TWICHING"



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

I might just be paranoid but one of Lucky's Tabby kittens seems to twich sometimes. Maybe she's just dreaming. We are taking all the kittens to the vet for a checkup when they are 2 weeks old. They will be 1 week this monday. Is there anything wrong??


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

are they sleeping when they twitch? If so I would chalk it up to dreaming bc Munchkin did that.


----------



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

*..*

sorry....i didnt mean to post a new thread.. I clicked the wrong button at the bottom.....


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I've actuarally never seen such a small kitten "twitch". In older kittens and adults it's not uncommon that they twitch a little while dreaming but I honestly don't know how it is in small kittens. Is the kitten gaining weight? Eating? Urinating/pooping? Seems healhty in general?


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

I would just call the vet to make sure but i think its okay if its not while they are awake...


----------



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

*..*

The two tabby kittens seem to "fight" alot. Over a nipple. Even if there is another nipple righ by them. Everyone is eating well. Those two tabby kittens dont eat as much because they are always fighting. Sometimes they fight so much Lucky has to give one of them a wack in the head. LOL. We are changing their bedding weekly. Today was the 2nt time we changed the bedding. We changed it a couple of hours after they were born and we changed it today. They are 6 days old today. My mom puts on rubber gloved and I take Lucky into my room so she doesnt freak out. My mom has to move the kittens for a few minutes when she changes the bedding and they all scream. Lucky can hear it from my room. Her ears perk up. LOL Poor baby. When can we pick them up?? Ive done research..some people say the first day and other people say wait 4 weeks.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

hmmm when one of our cats growing up had kittens we picked them up after a couple days. I guese its just depends on the person and cat. SSooooooo where do you live? you have homes for all the kittens yet  ??


----------



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

*..*

I dont like to give out my exact location but I live about 1 2/2 hours away from houston. The two Tabby kittens have been reserved and we know 2 people who are thinking about a grey one.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: ..*



LuckysMommy said:


> The two tabby kittens seem to "fight" alot. Over a nipple. Even if there is another nipple righ by them. Everyone is eating well. Those two tabby kittens dont eat as much because they are always fighting. Sometimes they fight so much Lucky has to give one of them a wack in the head. LOL. We are changing their bedding weekly. Today was the 2nt time we changed the bedding. We changed it a couple of hours after they were born and we changed it today. They are 6 days old today. My mom puts on rubber gloved and I take Lucky into my room so she doesnt freak out. My mom has to move the kittens for a few minutes when she changes the bedding and they all scream. Lucky can hear it from my room. Her ears perk up. LOL Poor baby. When can we pick them up?? Ive done research..some people say the first day and other people say wait 4 weeks.


You can start handling them now. I handle my kittens routinely from the day they're born. I weight them twice a day, I give them a small physical exam daily and of course move them when changing bedding. It's very important that you start handling them early on, it's important for the socialization. Of course you don't wanna make the mother worried so don't move the kittens to places where she can't see them and only handle them short periods of time.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh I was just asking because I have been wanting a new kitten and my husband doesnt want me to buy another one so I have been trying to find someone who had kittens around my area.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

mstx...'buying' a kitten/cat from a shelter or rescue usually means it will have at least one set of shots (but more often 2), a medical check up, de-worming, ear mite treatment and very often spayed or neutered...or a certificate for a low cost program. Getting a kitten 'free' means that you will typically need to pick up these costs and they are usually much more expensive than the price you pay to adopt from a shelter.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

yea I know I tried to explain that to my husband but he still doesnt get that its acually cheaper in all to get a cat at a shelter. Men are hard headed :roll:


----------

